# Free Kontakt Sample Libraries



## manyfingers (Jul 8, 2010)

hello all, 

I know that people have been posting suggestions for free packs throughout this forum but i thought it would be good to have a thread bunching these all together. Here are a few that immediately spring to mind which i will add to and encourage anyone else to do the same. There are some great demos/freebies out there which not only serve to expand our sample collections but also to point us in the right direction to the people/companies dedicating their time to making great and not always pricey products to buy.

cheers,

chris


NOVACHORD
http://www.hollowsun.com/HS2/freepacks/index.htm

VARIOUS (MUSIC BOXES/BRUSH DRUMS...)
http://www.soniccouture.com/en/free-stuff/

PHONAUTOGRAMS
http://www.tonehammer.com/?p=2393

SYNTH/CINEMATIC
http://brickwallaudio.com/deviantstates/
http://www.samplelogic.com/trypack.html


----------



## Harzmusic (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice thread.
Free melodica instrument:
http://christoph-hart.com/volker/

Ajatar Kantele: (ethnic plucked string instrument)
http://www.ajatarsampling.com/

Pettinhouse Freebies: (Drumkits, Guitars, basses)
http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/download.html


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 8, 2010)

Great free set of well-sampled, round-robin Roland TR-606 samples for the dance-floor maniac in you: http://www.wavealchemy.co.uk/606_drums/pid65/fr


----------



## tonecarver (Jul 8, 2010)

You can find links to a bunch of freebies here: http://rekkerd.org/freebies-for-native-instruments-kontakt/


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 8, 2010)

200 Drum machines:
http://www.hexawe.net/mess/200.Drum.Machines/

The free sound project:
http://www.freesound.org/searchText.php

Chris Hein


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 8, 2010)

Chris,

What is that 200 drum machines zip? Is it just raw samples, kontakt instruments, or what?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 8, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> Chris,
> 
> What is that 200 drum machines zip? Is it just raw samples, kontakt instruments, or what?
> 
> Thanks!



Just naked, unprocessed samples of many original drum machines,
but sorted and named in folders, so its just a few clicks and drags to make your own Kontakt-Imstruments.

I used it when I was after the really original Simmons SD9 sound.
Can't remember were I got that link from.

Chris Hein


----------



## Hollow Sun (Jul 12, 2010)

Some *HERE*


----------



## manyfingers (Jul 16, 2010)

taken from "commerical announcements" (thanks sonokinetic!)

*Tigris & Euphrates "Voices of the Ottoman Empire" free Try Out*:

http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/cla ... euphrates/

We’ve put together a nice try-out version for Tigris & Euphrates.
Indulge yourself! It contains two full root key ranges for female voice. (A & A#)A taste of the Morphious FX patchAnd a set of voice fx / mosque samplesAll IR’s and full access to the Kontakt 4.1 tab interfaces.Free to download (no “strings” attached): 292 MB + interface installers for Kontakt 4.1


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jul 16, 2010)

Great thread! 

I recently discovered a free tongue drum library for Kontakt. So far, I've only downloaded it and haven't had a chance to play with it, but the demos sound very, very nice. http://audiogeneticslab.com


----------



## ptrickf (Jul 26, 2010)

cool - thanks for the shout on these


----------



## manyfingers (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.sampleoddity.com/

scroll down page to PECULIAR PERCUSSION

thanks sample oddity!

chris


----------



## lee (Aug 1, 2010)

manyfingers @ Fri Jul 16 said:


> taken from "commerical announcements" (thanks sonokinetic!)
> 
> *Tigris & Euphrates "Voices of the Ottoman Empire" free Try Out*:
> 
> ...



Can this still be found anywhere for download?

/Johnny


----------



## lee (Aug 2, 2010)

K, thanks. Good idea, will do that.

/Johnny


----------



## manyfingers (Aug 2, 2010)

lee @ Mon Aug 02 said:


> K, thanks. Good idea, will do that.
> 
> /Johnny



i'm sure they'd be happy to oblige..the trial version gives a pretty amazing overview of what this library can do! it's in their interests to show people what they're getting/missing out on! let me know how you get on and if they repost the trial i'll put up the link on this thread!

cheers,

chris


----------



## manyfingers (Aug 2, 2010)

here's a few more..

SOUNDSCAPES/HITS/PERCUSSION/SYNTH:

http://brickwallaudio.com/download/metallicdreams/

http://brickwallaudio.com/download/advanced-distortion/

another great site..would encourage anyone who uses the patches to donate!

http://www.brendanjhogan.com/blog/?page_id=5

_The Koestler Rigoletto (an air driven portable organ from the -50’s -60’s made in Germany)_
http://www.store.precisionsound.net/survey_2005.php

NICE FENDER ACOUSTIC GUITAR
http://www.theodorkrueger.com/home.htm


----------



## manyfingers (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks to Frederick for pointing this one out in another thread (Project SAM Piano Staccatos). _"The project was done by Tobias Marberger who offered it free upon its release. Have fun."_

The G-Town Church Sampling Project:

http://www.clearbits.net/torrents/22-g-town-church-sampling-project (http://www.clearbits.net/torrents/22-g- ... ng-project)

_Packaged in a unique Installer for your convenience and are compiled as bellow:

G-Town Church Wood Sticks, Darbuka, Open Snare, Hihat, Dual Snare 01, Dual Snare 02, Piano Staccs, Anvils 2, Toy Glockenspiel, Anvils, Bassdrum, Bongos, Brushplate, Cymbals, Egg, Ensemble Snare, Fake Glass Harmonica, Mandolin, Organ, Piano FX, Overblown Flute Staccs, Small Plate, Snare 1, Stomps, Tambourine, Toms 1, Toms 2, Waterbowl, Wood Pipe.

Note: You can open the Giga files (.gig) in Kontakt 4._

downloading at the moment..so haven't had the chance to try yet!

best,

chris


----------



## manyfingers (Aug 11, 2010)

ANALOGUE DRUMS:

http://www.analoguedrums.com/details-bm.php

_"Big Mono is a roomy rendition of a lovable Ludwig, a Rogers Dynasonic snare drum, some tasty Zildjians, and a Sabian ride for good luck. Tracked through a '75 Neve desk, and as always onto a nice thick roll of tape. Recorded in mono using a decca-tree configuration, this kit sounds retro with plenty of space."_


----------



## no3no4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi chris,
Thank you so much for sharing this with us. best wishes to you.


----------



## Audio Genetics Lab (Aug 13, 2010)

eDrummist @ Fri Jul 16 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I recently discovered a free tongue drum library for Kontakt. So far, I've only downloaded it and haven't had a chance to play with it, but the demos sound very, very nice. http://audiogeneticslab.com



Thank you for the kind words. There will be more freebies that come along from our site, both as sample libraries and/or scripts and applications. There will be commercial things as well, but hopefully a bit of Yin and Yang between the two will keep our lab active and open.

Zem


----------



## manyfingers (Aug 15, 2010)

no3no4 @ Fri Aug 13 said:


> Hi chris,
> Thank you so much for sharing this with us. best wishes to you.



no problem! it's good to share and there's alot of decent library developers out there!

chris


----------



## manyfingers (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks damien...

_originally posted by damstraversaz 

Rpiano
Posted: Wed Sep 01, 2010 9:14 am

Hi

a useful soundset of reverse piano , with fixed time instant, 1s, 3s and 5s._

http://rinstruments.blogspot.com/2009/0 ... eased.html

_the all time mod patch ( change the duration with cc1) is very useful.

damien
_


----------



## manyfingers (Sep 7, 2010)

following it's announcement at:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=234869

just putting these all together!

fantastic job zem!


*Magnus Chord Organ* _A 1970’s reed organ dug up from the archives_

http://audiogeneticslab.com/instruments/free/magnus-chord-organ (http://audiogeneticslab.com/instruments ... hord-organ)


----------



## gmet (Oct 22, 2010)

A while back I started a project to record British Brass Band instruments. This is one velocity layer and one articulation (short sus vib). 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zjb1zlnxyyn (Cornet)
http://www.mediafire.com/?xc3jjd40ty2 (Euphonium)

Regards,

Justin


----------



## damstraversaz (Oct 22, 2010)

some great instruments here. I'm a big fan of the Diatonic accordion. The quality is high.

http://sonimusicae.free.fr/diato-en.html


damien


----------



## manyfingers (Oct 22, 2010)

Justin M @ Fri Oct 22 said:


> A while back I started a project to record British Brass Band instruments. This is one velocity layer and one articulation (short sus vib).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zjb1zlnxyyn (Cornet)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?xc3jjd40ty2 (Euphonium)
> ...



hey justin,

just been playing around with these now. added some lexicon pcm reverb and considering the seemingly limited spec of the 2 libraries they sit fantastically well with other brass libraries i use. the mode settings are pretty effective too! many thanks for sharing this!

chris


----------



## manyfingers (Oct 22, 2010)

damstraversaz @ Fri Oct 22 said:


> some great instruments here. I'm a big fan of the Diatonic accordion. The quality is high.
> 
> http://sonimusicae.free.fr/diato-en.html
> 
> ...



thanks damien! downloading this now and very ineterested to hear what it sounds like!

best,

chris


----------



## manyfingers (Jan 17, 2011)

*Free Wooflute*

thanks jan!

original post at: 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19524



9loops @ Mon Jan 17 said:


> ...Hope to be in the right forum section....ehm...
> 
> Hi!
> I would like to share my attempt to make a sample library.
> ...


----------



## manyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)

haven't updated this in a while but thanks to embertone for the following (other freebies also available at the website!)

http://www.embertone.com/freebies/jugfree.php#1[/url]


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 28, 2012)

manyfingers @ Fri Jul 16 said:


> taken from "commerical announcements" (thanks sonokinetic!)
> 
> *Tigris & Euphrates "Voices of the Ottoman Empire" free Try Out*:
> 
> ...



I'm not seeing a link anywhere.


----------



## tcollins (Jul 28, 2012)

Our freepack includes an acoustic guitar, a very usable free version of our StrumMaker strum engine, and a lead guitar instrument.
Indiginus Guitars Freepack

Also a teaser from our vaporware Solid State Symphony.
Analogue Orchestra Lite


----------



## Kralc (Jul 28, 2012)

Not sure if these have been posted yet,

But here's a music box, organ, drum machine, and electric guitar

http://samples.wavesfactory.com/?cat=47


----------



## manyfingers (Jul 29, 2012)

This may well have been a temporary download. Bear in mind this thread was set up quite a while ago and so some of the instruments may no longer be available!

cheers,

chris


kitekrazy @ Sat Jul 28 said:


> manyfingers @ Fri Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> > taken from "commerical announcements" (thanks sonokinetic!)
> ...


----------



## Chaim (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.embertone.com/freebies/jugfree.php

"What happens when you lock two sound designers in a space with 5 water jugs, 5 microphones, a laptop and an audio interface? Pure magic, that's what! With oodles of round robins, 4 different playing styles, and a dynamic range equipped to shake things up, you're going to love this instrument… It's a new angle on the concept of "epic drumming"

The 4 playing styles are mapped out equally over 4 octaves. From highest to lowest they are: 1) Hand (muted) 2) Hand (ring out) 3) Timpani Mallet 4) Stick. This instrument is sooo much fun, we suggest trying it out with an arpeggiator!

The FREE version of Jug Drums is just the highest drum, the soprano, with full velocity/round robins, but without mic position mixing control. It's a LOT of fun to play with!"


----------



## Steve Steele (Jul 30, 2012)

gmet @ Fri Oct 22 said:


> A while back I started a project to record British Brass Band instruments. This is one velocity layer and one articulation (short sus vib).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zjb1zlnxyyn (Cornet)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?xc3jjd40ty2 (Euphonium)
> ...



When I go to the site it's asking for a password to unlock the file (whatever that means). Any ideas?


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Jul 30, 2012)

nightwatch @ Tue Jul 31 said:


> gmet @ Fri Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> > A while back I started a project to record British Brass Band instruments. This is one velocity layer and one articulation (short sus vib).
> ...



I would also like to try this (especially the cornet) - what is the password please?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 31, 2012)

MaraschinoMusic @ 31/7/2012 said:


> nightwatch @ Tue Jul 31 said:
> 
> 
> > gmet @ Fri Oct 22 said:
> ...



Apologies; I've only just noticed that this thread has been revived (after two years!). I have just removed the password protection so they should now download. FYI - there have already been approx 900 downloads of these instruments!

Justin


----------



## manyfingers (Jul 31, 2012)

ScoringFilm @ Tue Jul 31 said:


> MaraschinoMusic @ 31/7/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > nightwatch @ Tue Jul 31 said:
> ...



Thanks Justin! Not suprised at the amount of downloads.. the libraries sound amazing and i've used them a fair bit!

best,

chris


----------



## manyfingers (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks cinesamples!



CineSamples @ Tue Aug 07 said:


> We just released another freebie for you all, the Modal Drum:
> 
> 
> *Check it out now: http://cinesamples.com/2012/08/cinesamp ... -released/
> ...


----------



## Hawkes (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's a new one. Ocean Harp/Waterphone:

http://www.sampleism.com/pingu/oceanharphits


----------

